# first week home with a new puppy



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Puppies do not want to sleep alone. It goes against their genetically programmed instinct because a wolf pup will likely die if finds itself separated from its mom and its litter-mates. So it is "programmed" to get upset and make itself heard!

What I did was put the crate right up by my bed. When Panda started to whine, I could just reach down and touch him through the crate, and thats all it took to get him to relax. Way less traumatic for him (and me) than forcing him to sleep alone in a room which just isnt natural.

I dont think it will be a problem to transition the dog from sleeping in your room to sleeping with your grandson.


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

Is the breeder doing crate training? If not, I probably would NOT try to get the dog to sleep in the crate the first night home. I did that with Laszlo, our mini, and making him sleep in the crate before he was ready made crate training longer and more stressful than it otherwise would have been. 

Until your new puppy likes (or at least tolerates) being in the crate, I'd think about setting up an exercise pen or baby gate with the crate inside with its door removed so that the puppy can go in and out at will, but maybe tether the stuffed dog inside the crate so that the puppy would rather be in there than outside. That way the pup's impression of the crate will be: WARM, COMFORTING, SAFE rather than LONELY, SCARY, COLD.

As for the bedroom thing, when we brought Laszlo home, he slept okay in the kitchen once the house was completely dark. He whined a bit, but went to sleep after about 15 minutes. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

okay thank you.. I will keep her crate right next to my bed or I am just going to sleep downstairs on the couch for a few nights with her next to me. This way if she has to go out for potty I will already be downstairs and wont wake my grandson. :act-up:


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes the breeder is crate training her. I do also have a pen with a crate in it so I can try that route if she seems to scared of the closed crate next to me. Either way both set ups will be in my living room and I will sleep on the couch. Im sure she will do fine. We are ready one way or the other. LOL having had four babies I know what it means to not sleep great.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree that the puppy should be sleeping in a crate next to you.

I just wanted to add a note about puppies and PTSD. I know of a puppy that was bought to help a child with PTSD. From what I heard, the family was expecting way too much of a young pupppy. Some of the things that were going on in the family were very unsettling for the dog. The young pup became anxious and ended up going back to the breeder. I'm not saying that this will happen in your case. On the contrary, I think having a poodle in the house is a great idea. But just wanted to mention that a puppy needs a stable secure environment, especially when she is young and just figuring out how the world works. I think the dog will likely be a great companion for your grandson, but only if she first learns to feel safe and secure in your home. You may need to keep her with you for a while, and be aware of what makes the dog feel anxious. I agree that transition to your grandson's room should be pretty easy. Let him give her lots of yummy treats!

All the best to you. We're all looking forward to hearing about your new pup!


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

I do have a stable home. This is why i now have custody of my grandson. This is not a temporary situation. I do not exspect anything from my puppy other than the companionship a dog brings to people that have ptsd. I have researched this. Initially it was me that was longing for a dog but stumbled across then information on ptsd.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Dogs are best friends for people who have issues and those that do not because they never judge you, always love you and couldn't care less about your background. They live in the moment, which people could learn a lot from. I think getting this puppy is a terrific idea. I know when I was young animals were there for me through thick and thin. I predict this puppy will bring much joy and entertainment to the house. 

You will end up doing the bulk of the work because children aren't reliable with that, but I can predict the puppy will have a built in playmate. Is your Grandson excited? Let him name her, even if her name ends up Fluffy.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

It is wonderful that you can provide a stable home for your grandson. Best wishes to you and to your grandson as you bring a new puppy into your household. I hope that the pup brings joy and companionship to both of you. Looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

We've had Murphy in our room in his crate all night from the day he came home. During the day we also have a crate in the family room for when he needs to go in it or we leave the house. 

One day at a time and all will work out! I hope your grandson and puppy make the best of friends. I wish you the best of luck! Kisses to all from my Murphy the spoo!


----------



## Oklahoma (Dec 10, 2012)

From my experience, I'd start crating from day one, even if the pup hadn't been crate trained by the breeder. It might be a noisy night or two, but the pup will get used to it. We've always used one of those puppy plush toy with the warmer and that makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would start with the crate next to your bed until he is trained and can be crated in your grandson's room. I hope he will be a wonderful companion for you and your grandson.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

If your grandson is living with you I wouldn't use the "stick the puppy in the crate and let it cry until it figures things out" method of crate training. It sounds like your grandson is rather fragile. He'd probably find it disturbing to go to sleep listening to a wailing puppy. He'd probably also find it confusing and a little scary that everyone was making a point of not comforting a helpless creature which was so clearly unhappy.

I slept on the couch with my tiny puppy for the first week. It gave me a chance to figure out his potty schedule, and it got him used to the idea that I was his new family and comforter. Once he'd settled in a bit I put a crate next to my bed. I added a couple of old shirts which had gotten to smelling pretty strongly of me. At bed time I'd put him in the crate with a smoked tendon or a bully stick; these were treats he got at no other time. He'd usually settle down to chew for a while. Sometimes he'd cry. Then I'd reach over and stick my fingers in the crate to let him know he wasn't really alone. The fingers were usually enough to prevent a fully fledged puppy meltdown. He made it quite clear that he would have preferred to sleep in my bed, but he was grudgingly willing to accept the crate if it was next to me.


----------

